# a call to arms



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

one our very own on this board deserves a multiple bombing, and when I say multiple, I mean MULTIPLE. I am looking for as many volunteers as possible to bomb said person.

heres how this will work, if you want to volunteer, PM me any you will be put on a list and I will coordinate from there.

the deadline for volunteering will be 6/9 at midnight. at that time I will fill all of you volunteers in on the plan.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

PM Sent


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

PM Sent... He, he...  

CD


----------



## Mr Peat (May 15, 2007)

Always in for a good bombing run. PM sent.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

we're getting there folks, I'd like to have as many as possible (at least 20 OR MORE in on this)... and we're up to 30.

I want this to be the largest coordinated bombing of all time. hell, if I can get 100 people to bomb the target all at once, we may have a world record...


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

PM sent!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm in! Come on people's you don't have to have the best cigars in the world, just cigars!

*You can do eeeettt!!!*


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> I'm in! Come on people's you don't have to have the best cigars in the world, just cigars!
> 
> *You can do eeeettt!!!*


Use Cremosas, it can be fun!!!!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Forgot to post...I'm in!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Yep! I'm in!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

the list grows longer


----------



## CgarDan-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Pm sent !!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Im in...


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm in too...PM sent.

Hopefully the target doesn't volunteer for this but guess you could always give them a fake target...that would be funny


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Put me down. I love to bomb.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I feel like Patton...give a a large CIgar Live backdrop and I'll give the speech!


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Maybe we can create a message that we can then split into pieces that each participant can take a word (number them of course so the recipient can piece them back together in the correct order) and include them in their package!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Maybe we can create a message that we can then split into pieces that each participant can take a word (number them of course so the recipient can piece them back together in the correct order) and include them in their package!


Nice idea!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Maybe we can create a message that we can then split into pieces that each participant can take a word (number them of course so the recipient can piece them back together in the correct order) and include them in their package!


I'll be looking forward to the message in my PM box. thanks for volunteering to write it :biggrin:


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I wonder how pissed the mail lady is going to be when she sees the wave of bombs in her truck going to...


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

Not sure how I missed this, please pm me the coordinates. Oh, I'm in.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

When is this going out and who is it going to??? We need PMs!!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

John51277 said:


> When is this going out and who is it going to??? We need PMs!!!


Sir, please take you ritalin! You will be notified shortly!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

John51277 said:


> When is this going out and who is it going to??? We need PMs!!!


settle down Beavis.

the cutoff is 6/9, and do not fret...I will send out a series of pms to get the ball rolling as to when the date is.

whenever it is, we will have to have a coordinated bombing, which means I will ask that all participants have their bombs ready, so we can coordinate all activity.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok I took my meds, I am ok for a while again!!!! Phew!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh man... are you shooting for a simulataneous delivery date. That mailman is going to hate us!!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> Oh man... are you shooting for a simulataneous delivery date. That mailman is going to hate us!!!


Yeah it's gonna be great! Bastiches deserve it for hiking up the postage again!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Yeah it's gonna be great! Bastiches deserve it for hiking up the postage again!


LOL..


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey count me in. PM sent


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

g8trbone said:


> Oh man... are you shooting for a simulataneous delivery date. That mailman is going to hate us!!!


yes...I'm going to split it up according to region and have the bombs fall


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Now all I need is the PM for the info, I have a box ready to go and the sticks picked out. Man... this one is fun!


----------



## slcraiders (Apr 12, 2006)

pm sent - someone is going to get clobbered!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

g8trbone said:


> Now all I need is the PM for the info, I have a box ready to go and the sticks picked out. Man... this one is fun!


patience my good man...we shall strike in good time. the instructions shall be sent out at the proper time


----------



## TrainSafe (May 28, 2007)

PM sent. Northern division is ready and awaiting the order to attack, General.


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

These are good times. Lead us into Battle


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

the troops are almost at full strength, I am awaiting some volunteers to join the army. We will strike hard and fast.


----------



## Eespidie (Apr 7, 2007)

PM sent... good times goooooood tiiiiimes lol


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

PM sent - count me in.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

count me in i just noticed this


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

sweet...

we are up to 4.3% of the board participating in this...I'd love to get 10% and its not too late....

Join the cause, support your local bombing run


----------



## cigarlvr-cl (Apr 13, 2006)

pm sent, prepared to launch!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

bumpy


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

Hey sounds great, I'm a little low on sticks right now but I'm sure I can find a few scuds if not a cluster-bomb.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

2 more days to sign up folks...


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

More people, We need MORE!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

How many on board now Zack?


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Let's go guys... like he posted originally... it doesn't have to be super premiums smokes!!!


----------



## Maduro_Scotty (Jun 1, 2007)

The tip of the spear reporting for duty.

PM sent.

*Goin'*-You're a hoot brother.:biggrin: 


> Sir, please take you ritalin! You will be notified shortly!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> How many on board now Zack?


30, we have reached 30. The moment is almost at hand, I will be sending out the bombing plan on 6/10 as well as some more info relevant to the bombing.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

OH, Im so friggin Excited!!!!!!!!! I just pee peed in my pants. Oh I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

<-----------Look at my avatar, does it look like im excited?????


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

the time is almost at hand my friend, this operation will be the largest coordinated bombing ever seen in the days of any cigar bombing event.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

*Sleeper Cell*



BigBuddha76 said:


> the time is almost at hand my friend, this operation will be the largest coordinated bombing ever seen in the days of any cigar bombing event.


I am a sleeper cell waiting for your orders.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I found out through intel that we are sending these to a Cigar terrorist out of Richmond VA, named Zack. What a reversal of what I expected!!!


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

Pilot to bombader we are over the target


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

John51277 said:


> OH, Im so friggin Excited!!!!!!!!! I just pee peed in my pants. Oh I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> <-----------Look at my avatar, does it look like im excited?????


Not chittin' you, I just received an internal memo not once but twice at work that now says my Company now offers adult diapers... (I work for a major diabetic supply co) 2 months ago it was the Encore.http://www.activeforever.com/c-37-erectile-dysfunction.aspx?source=google-adwords&engine=adwords!9444&keyword=%2Aencore+pump%2A&match_type=&gclid=CIvqt47FzIwCFQUQFQodfn6TuA

and now diapers... I kidded at work they will have us wearing the diapers just to squeeze a couple more orders out of us during the time we would normally be taking a bathroom break.

So if you need to order these John, let me know I will give you the toll-free number.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Not chittin' you, I just received an internal memo not once but twice at work that now says my Company now offers adult diapers... (I work for a major diabetic supply co) 2 months ago it was the Encore.http://www.activeforever.com/c-37-erectile-dysfunction.aspx?source=google-adwords&engine=adwords!9444&keyword=%2Aencore+pump%2A&match_type=&gclid=CIvqt47FzIwCFQUQFQodfn6TuA
> 
> and now diapers... I kidded at work they will have us wearing the diapers just to squeeze a couple more orders out of us during the time we would normally be taking a bathroom break.
> 
> So if you need to order these John, let me know I will give you the toll-free number.


PM sent, LOL


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

John51277 said:


> I found out through intel that we are sending these to a Cigar terrorist out of Richmond VA, named Zack. What a reversal of what I expected!!!


huh? :huh:


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> huh? :huh:


JUST KIDDING!!!!!


----------



## Eespidie (Apr 7, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> 30, we have reached 30. The moment is almost at hand, I will be sending out the bombing plan on 6/10 as well as some more info relevant to the bombing.


DUM DUM DUM... I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

It took me a while (I can never get the multiple addy thing right), but the PMS are out. The armies have been released to prepare for the largest bombing of all time.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Orders received Sir. Awaiting your signal!!!!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

John doesn't follow directions very well, does he?


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I swear we are going to have to tie him down before he gives it all away... lol


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

A message to my soldiers in the field. The date has been set, do not waver in your commitment, as we must remain strong and bomb the target together as a whole. This will be the largest bombing of all time. The target shall be obliterated and the repayment complete.

I am confident in your skills, and know that all of you shall complete your mission.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

a reminder to the soldiers in the field. *READ YOUR E-MAIL INSTRUCTIONS CAREFULLY!!!!*

CHECK YOUR DATE!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Roger Wilco.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Good call budd...I reread it and cought my almost mistake.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

apparently the target is ready, commence with bombing on monday 6/25. I will be in a top secret location on monday, so the bombing message will be posted by Kaybee. our recon is complete, so the time is at hand


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Roger, Roger. Copy that BigBuddah.
CD


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm on it! The target will never suspect it!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Stogie said:


> I'm on it! The target will never suspect it!


like a quote from a great movie...

"Thumbs up their asses. Thumbs up their asses."


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

*Long Distance Launch*

Long Distance Launch has commenced. ETA should be right on target.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

the bomb has been smuggled in and will be triggered.

God save the Queen


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Research-Colin said:


> Long Distance Launch has commenced. ETA should be right on target.


Ditto! :biggrin:


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

This is going to be good. I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Heh... You guys have all gone completely BONKERS!!! Squid approves... <G>


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

Patton's Speech to the Troops in England May 31, 1944

Men, this stuff that some sources sling around about America wanting out of this war, not wanting to fight, is a crock of bullsh_t. Americans love to fight, traditionally. All real Americans love the sting and clash of battle. You are here today for three reasons. First, because you are here to defend your homes and your loved ones. Second, you are here for your own self respect, because you would not want to be anywhere else. Third, you are here because you are real men and all real men like to fight. When you, here, everyone of you, were kids, you all admired the champion marble player, the fastest runner, the toughest boxer, the big league ball players, and the All-American football players. Americans love a winner. Americans will not tolerate a loser. Americans despise cowards. Americans play to win all of the time. I wouldn't give a hoot in hell for a man who lost and laughed. That's why Americans have never lost nor will ever lose a war; for the very idea of losing is hateful to an American.

You are not all going to die. Only two percent of you right here today would die in a major battle. Death must not be feared. Death, in time, comes to all men. Yes, every man is scared in his first battle. If he says he's not, he's a liar. Some men are cowards but they fight the same as the brave men or they get the hell slammed out of them watching men fight who are just as scared as they are. The real hero is the man who fights even though he is scared. Some men get over their fright in a minute under fire. For some, it takes an hour. For some, it takes days. But a real man will never let his fear of death overpower his honor, his sense of duty to his country, and his innate manhood. Battle is the most magnificent competition in which a human being can indulge. It brings out all that is best and it removes all that is base. Americans pride themselves on being He Men and they ARE He Men. Remember that the enemy is just as frightened as you are, and probably more so. They are not supermen.

All through your Army careers, you men have b_tched about what you call "chicken sh_t drilling". That, like everything else in this Army, has a definite purpose. That purpose is alertness. Alertness must be bred into every soldier. I don't give a f_ck for a man who's not always on his toes. You men are veterans or you wouldn't be here. You are ready for what's to come. A man must be alert at all times if he expects to stay alive. If you're not alert, sometime, a German son-of-an-_sshole-b_tch is going to sneak up behind you and beat you to death with a sockful of sh_t! There are four hundred neatly marked graves somewhere in Sicily, all because one man went to sleep on the job. But they are German graves, because we caught the b_stard asleep before they did.

An Army is a team. It lives, sleeps, eats, and fights as a team. This individual heroic stuff is pure horse sh_t. The bilious b_stards who write that kind of stuff for the Saturday Evening Post don't know any more about real fighting under fire than they know about f_cking!

We have the finest food, the finest equipment, the best spirit, and the best men in the world. Why, by God, I actually pity those poor sons-of-b_tches we're going up against. By God, I do.

My men don't surrender, and I don't want to hear of any soldier under my command being captured unless he has been hit. Even if you are hit, you can still fight back. That's not just bull sh_t either. The kind of man that I want in my command is just like the lieutenant in Libya, who, with a Luger against his chest, jerked off his helmet, swept the gun aside with one hand, and busted the hell out of the Kraut with his helmet. Then he jumped on the gun and went out and killed another German before they knew what the hell was coming off. And, all of that time, this man had a bullet through a lung. There was a real man!

All of the real heroes are not storybook combat fighters, either. Every single man in this Army plays a vital role. Don't ever let up. Don't ever think that your job is unimportant. Every man has a job to do and he must do it. Every man is a vital link in the great chain. What if every truck driver suddenly decided that he didn't like the whine of those shells overhead, turned yellow, and jumped headlong into a ditch? The cowardly b_stard could say, 'Hell, they won't miss me, just one man in thousands.' But, what if every man thought that way? Where in the hell would we be now? What would our country, our loved ones, our homes, even the world, be like? No, G_ddamnit, Americans don't think like that. Every man does his job. Every man serves the whole. Every department, every unit, is important in the vast scheme of this war. The ordnance men are needed to supply the guns and machinery of war to keep us rolling. The Quartermaster is needed to bring up food and clothes because where we are going there isn't a hell of a lot to steal. Every last man on K.P. has a job to do, even the one who heats our water to keep us from getting the 'G.I. Sh_ts'.

Each man must not think only of himself, but also of his buddy fighting beside him. We don't want yellow cowards in this Army. They should be killed off like rats. If not, they will go home after this war and breed more cowards. The brave men will breed more brave men. Kill off the G_ddamned cowards and we will have a nation of brave men. One of the bravest men that I ever saw was a fellow on top of a telegraph pole in the midst of a furious fire fight in Tunisia. I stopped and asked what the hell he was doing up there at a time like that. He answered, 'Fixing the wire, Sir.' I asked, 'Isn't that a little unhealthy right about now?' He answered, 'Yes Sir, but the G_ddamned wire has to be fixed.' I asked, 'Don't those planes strafing the road bother you?' And he answered, 'No, Sir, but you sure as hell do!' Now, there was a real man. A real soldier. There was a man who devoted all he had to his duty, no matter how seemingly insignificant his duty might appear at the time, no matter how great the odds. And you should have seen those trucks on the road to Tunisia. Those drivers were magnificent. All day and all night they rolled over those son-of-a-b_tching roads, never stopping, never faltering from their course, with shells bursting all around them all of the time. We got through on good old American guts.

Many of those men drove for over forty consecutive hours. These men weren't combat men, but they were soldiers with a job to do. They did it, and in one hell of a way they did it. They were part of a team. Without team effort, without them, the fight would have been lost. All of the links in the chain pulled together and the chain became unbreakable.

Don't forget, you men don't know that I'm here. No mention of that fact is to be made in any letters. The world is not supposed to know what the hell happened to me. I'm not supposed to be commanding this Army. I'm not even supposed to be here in England. Let the first b_stards to find out be the G_ddamned Germans. Some day I want to see them raise up on their p_ss-soaked hind legs and howl, 'Jesus Christ, it's the G_ddamned Third Army again and that son-of-a-f_cking-b_tch Patton'.

We want to get the hell over there." The quicker we clean up this G_ddamned mess, the quicker we can take a little jaunt against the purple p_ssing Japs and clean out their nest, too. Before the G_ddamned Marines get all of the credit.

Sure, we want to go home. We want this war over with. The quickest way to get it over with is to go get the b_stards who started it. The quicker they are whipped, the quicker we can go home. The shortest way home is through Berlin and Tokyo. And when we get to Berlin, I am personally going to shoot that paper hanging son-of-a-b_tch Hitler. Just like I'd shoot a snake!

When a man is lying in a shell hole, if he just stays there all day, a German will get to him eventually. The hell with that idea. The hell with taking it. My men don't dig foxholes. I don't want them to. Foxholes only slow up an offensive. Keep moving. And don't give the enemy time to dig one either. We'll win this war, but we'll win it only by fighting and by showing the Germans that we've got more guts than they have; or ever will have. We're not going to just shoot the sons-of-b_tches, we're going to rip out their living G_ddamned guts and use them to grease the treads of our tanks. We're going to murder those lousy Hun cock suckers by the bushel-f_cking-basket.

War is a bloody, killing business. You've got to spill their blood, or they will spill yours. Rip them up the belly. Shoot them in the guts. When shells are hitting all around you and you wipe the dirt off your face and realize that instead of dirt it's the blood and guts of what once was your best friend beside you, you'll know what to do!

I don't want to get any messages saying, 'I am holding my position.' We are not holding a G_ddamned thing. Let the Germans do that. We are advancing constantly and we are not interested in holding onto anything, except the enemy's balls. We are going to twist his balls and kick the living sh_t out of him all of the time. Our basic plan of operation is to advance and to keep on advancing regardless of whether we have to go over, under, or through the enemy. We are going to go through him like crap through a goose; like sh_t through a tin horn!

From time to time there will be some complaints that we are pushing our people too hard. I don't give a good G_ddamn about such complaints. I believe in the old and sound rule that an ounce of sweat will save a gallon of blood. The harder WE push, the more Germans we will kill. The more Germans we kill, the fewer of our men will be killed. Pushing means fewer casualties. I want you all to remember that.

There is one great thing that you men will all be able to say after this war is over and you are home once again. You may be thankful that twenty years from now when you are sitting by the fireplace with your grandson on your knee and he asks you what you did in the great World War II, you WON'T have to cough, shift him to the other knee and say, 'Well, your Granddaddy shoveled sh_t in Louisiana.' No, Sir, you can look him straight in the eye and say, 'Son, your Granddaddy rode with the Great Third Army and a Son-of-a-G_ddamned-B_tch named Georgie Patton!'


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

ok guys 1 day 13 hours and 40 mins till the recon is complete watch for the command to push your button.


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

*FIRE!!!!!*


----------



## Maduro_Scotty (Jun 1, 2007)

Coming in fast and low from Nebraska...that's the rockies behind me there.










I can't wait for the victim's first WTF!!?? post, it's going to be great.:mrcool:

The anticipation is just killing me.


----------



## TrainSafe (May 28, 2007)

I've just inspected the ICBM silo here in Wisconsin. I declare a sucessful launch. The target's lattitude & longitude are locked into the guidance system.

We'll blow him off the face of the map!


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

Launch codes entered. The birds are in the air.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Bombs Away!!!!!!!!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Glad I didn't miss this! Yee haw!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

waiting for target to respond...

this went off without a hitch

thank you all for your participation


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Tomorrow may be the beginning of the end!!!!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Haha ! So cool!


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

Ok, so who got hit? I've been waiting to find out just who got it and how big the final payload was....

Michael


----------



## Eespidie (Apr 7, 2007)

McFortner said:


> Ok, so who got hit? I've been waiting to find out just who got it and how big the final payload was....
> 
> Michael


http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3428&highlight=shock+awe

check it out :eeek:


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

Thank you. I somehow missed that and I was getting curious.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I still think its cool that the mail lady got pissed


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

You got to love that!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

chip19 said:


> PM sent


sorry, but this is done...I may be organizing one in the future, but it may not be for a while


----------

